# Herpetology Course



## Stompsy (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently looking into studying herpetology (Course: BEN209) and needing some advice from anyone who has previously or is currently undertaking this course.

My questions are pretty basic, which provider/college did you take the course through, what were the pros and cons of that college/the course itself, is it worth the money, was the appropriate support available when required... etc.

This is purely because I'm interested in herps and want to gain as much knowledge as possible... (also because I need something to focus on as work is not all that exciting atm)

Any information would be fantastic.


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 5, 2016)

*Is it a unit elective or a whole course dedicated to Herpetology? Any linking info??

Scratch that! Found it.

*


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 5, 2016)

It's the elective unit. Available to study online...


----------

